# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Φοβος για καρκινο μαστού

## aliki21

Καλησπερα σε όλους και συχαρητηρια για το forum. Εγω λοιπον ειμαι 25 ετων και φοιτητρια(ακομα).. Εδω κ 1,5 χρονο απο τοτε που μας ληστεψαν και μειναμε αφραγκοι εγω κ η μητερα μου που ζουμε μαζι, νοιωθω τεραστια ανασφαλεια για ολα. Και κυριως για ιατρικα θεματα, τα οποια συνδυάστηκαν και με δυο παιδια απο το σχολειο μου που πέθαναν απο παρα πολυ σπανια πράγματα και οι δυο εκειμη την εποχη. Απο τοτε με το παραμικρό που συνέβαινε, ενοιωθα οτι εχω τα χειροτερα.. ΣΚΠ, als, ογκο στο κεφαλι, ογκο στην σπονδυλική κλπ Γενικα το οτι δεν εχουμε χρηματα και ζουμε με τα βασικά με εχει εξουθενωσει ψυχολογικα. Ενοιωθα οτι ειχα καταθλιψη.. Παρατησα τη σχολη.. Και να μαι σημερα που εχω δυο πολυ τρομακτικα συμπτωματα στο στήθος μου. Κοκκινιλα εδω και 9 μηνες που δε φευγει και αυξανεται και κανενας γιατρός δε ξερει τι ειναι.. Και δυο εισολκες(βαθουλωματα) στον αλλο μαστο. Το δευτερο ειναι απο τα πιο κλασσικα σημάδια καρκινου του μαστου για το οποίο δε βρηκα καμια αλλη ανακουφιστικη εξηγηση. Θα περιμενω μεχρι την αλλη εβδομαδα για εναν υπερηχο και μεχρι τοτε θα τρελαθω απο το αγχος.. Ηδη σκέφτομαι πόσο αδικο είναι που ειμαι τοσο μικρη ακομα και δεν εχω κανει καν παιδια και εχω τρομοκρατηθει πληρως.. Ηθελα να τα πω σε καποιον διοτι χρηματα για ψυχολογο δεν παιζουν.. Εκτιμώ τον οποιοδηποτε που θα κατσει να διαβασει αυτα που εγραψα..και καλη τυχη σε ολους..

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Γειά σου Αλίκη! Το κοκκίνισμα στο στήθος μπορεί να είναι από τον στηθόδεσμο, εγώ το παθαίνω πολλά χρόνια τώρα, ιδιαίτερα στο κάτω μέρος του στήθους. Αν είναι στο κάτω μέρος μπορεί να είναι και μυκητίαση. Δεν είμαι γιατρός αλλά νομίζω οτι το άγχος προκαλεί και ψυχοσωματικά συμπτώματα. Ίσως και να χρειάζεται να πας σε κάποιο δερματολόγο. Πάντως νομίζω οτι είναι κάπως σπάνιος ο καρκίνος στο στήθος στην ηλικία σου. 
Εγώ θα σε συμβούλευα να κάνεις τις εξετάσεις σου και μετά να σταματήσεις να σκέφτεσαι συνέχεια τί ασθένεια μπορεί να εμφανίσεις. Και για να γίνει αυτό πρέπει να βρεις τρόπο να απασχολήσεις το μυαλό σου αλλού, π.χ. να συνεχίσεις την σχολή σου.

----------


## aliki21

Γεια και ευχαριστω για την απαντηση! Οχι δεν ειναι στο κατω μερος.. ειναι πανω στο μαστο οβαλ σχηματος γυρω στα 4-5εκ. Το ασχημο ειναι οτι ειμαι στην αγνοια και κανεις δε ξερει να μου πει τι ειναι και αυτο απλα αυξανεται.. Εχω παει σε πολλους γιατρους.. του Εοπυυ βεβαια.. και αυτα τα βαθουλωματα στον αλλο μαστο ειναι ξεκαθαρο σημαδι καρκινου. Εχω πανικοβληθει αρκετα, εχω ρωτησει και σε ξενα forum γιατρους και ολοι μου λενε οτι το πιο πιθανο ειναι αυτο και να το τσεκαρω.. Δε νομιζω οτι θα αντεξω τετοια ασθενεια σ αυτην την ηλικια.. Γνωριζετε καποιο ελληνικο forum εσεις στο οποιο να μπορουσα να απευθυνθω ;

----------


## nick190813

> Καλησπερα σε όλους και συχαρητηρια για το forum. Εγω λοιπον ειμαι 25 ετων και φοιτητρια(ακομα).. Εδω κ 1,5 χρονο απο τοτε που μας ληστεψαν και μειναμε αφραγκοι εγω κ η μητερα μου που ζουμε μαζι, νοιωθω τεραστια ανασφαλεια για ολα. Και κυριως για ιατρικα θεματα, τα οποια συνδυάστηκαν και με δυο παιδια απο το σχολειο μου που πέθαναν απο παρα πολυ σπανια πράγματα και οι δυο εκειμη την εποχη. Απο τοτε με το παραμικρό που συνέβαινε, ενοιωθα οτι εχω τα χειροτερα.. ΣΚΠ, als, ογκο στο κεφαλι, ογκο στην σπονδυλική κλπ Γενικα το οτι δεν εχουμε χρηματα και ζουμε με τα βασικά με εχει εξουθενωσει ψυχολογικα. Ενοιωθα οτι ειχα καταθλιψη.. Παρατησα τη σχολη.. Και να μαι σημερα που εχω δυο πολυ τρομακτικα συμπτωματα στο στήθος μου. Κοκκινιλα εδω και 9 μηνες που δε φευγει και αυξανεται και κανενας γιατρός δε ξερει τι ειναι.. Και δυο εισολκες(βαθουλωματα) στον αλλο μαστο. Το δευτερο ειναι απο τα πιο κλασσικα σημάδια καρκινου του μαστου για το οποίο δε βρηκα καμια αλλη ανακουφιστικη εξηγηση. Θα περιμενω μεχρι την αλλη εβδομαδα για εναν υπερηχο και μεχρι τοτε θα τρελαθω απο το αγχος.. Ηδη σκέφτομαι πόσο αδικο είναι που ειμαι τοσο μικρη ακομα και δεν εχω κανει καν παιδια και εχω τρομοκρατηθει πληρως.. Ηθελα να τα πω σε καποιον διοτι χρηματα για ψυχολογο δεν παιζουν.. Εκτιμώ τον οποιοδηποτε που θα κατσει να διαβασει αυτα που εγραψα..και καλη τυχη σε ολους..


καλησπερα
Κοιτα για αρχη ειχες αρρωστοφοβια νομιζω.Και εγω το ειχα παθει παλια και νομιζα οτι ειχα παρα πολλες αρρωστιες και εψαχνα ολη τη ν μερα στο ιντερνετ να δω συμπτωματα.
Επιπλεον και να εχεις νομιζω οτι ο καρκινος του μαστου πλεον ειναι θεραπευσιμος οποτε μην φοβασαι.
Τωρα για το αν εχεις η οχι περιμενε τον υπερηχο μην πηγαινεις σ βιαστικα συμπερασματα.
Και μια πρωην μ κοπελα ειχε βαθουλωματα νομιζω αλλα δεν ηταν κατι σοβαρο,δεν θυμαμαι τι μου ειχε πει γτ εχουν περασει και χρονια.

----------


## nick190813

> Γεια και ευχαριστω για την απαντηση! Οχι δεν ειναι στο κατω μερος.. ειναι πανω στο μαστο οβαλ σχηματος γυρω στα 4-5εκ. Το ασχημο ειναι οτι ειμαι στην αγνοια και κανεις δε ξερει να μου πει τι ειναι και αυτο απλα αυξανεται.. Εχω παει σε πολλους γιατρους.. του Εοπυυ βεβαια.. και αυτα τα βαθουλωματα στον αλλο μαστο ειναι ξεκαθαρο σημαδι καρκινου. Εχω πανικοβληθει αρκετα, εχω ρωτησει και σε ξενα forum γιατρους και ολοι μου λενε οτι το πιο πιθανο ειναι αυτο και να το τσεκαρω.. Δε νομιζω οτι θα αντεξω τετοια ασθενεια σ αυτην την ηλικια.. Γνωριζετε καποιο ελληνικο forum εσεις στο οποιο να μπορουσα να απευθυνθω ;


Προσωπικα δεν γνωριζω κανενα φορουμ εγω αλλα θα σ ελεγα να ψαξεις στο ιντερνετ μπορει να βρεις η φορουμ η καποια συμβουλευτικη ομαδα

----------


## aliki21

Ευχαριστω nick190813 . Ναι το φανταζομαι οτι εχω αρρωστοφοβια διοτι με το παραμικρο πανικοβαλλομαι. Εχω τοσο αγχος τον τελευταιο 1,5 χρονο που εχω αποκτησει μυικους σπασμους (δεσμιδωσεις) σε ολο μου το σωμα. Ποσα μπορει να προκαλεσει το αγχος τελικα.. Και παλια δεν ημουν καθολου ετσι.. μου φαινοταν αστειο να χει καποιος τοσο αγχος και να μη μπορει να το αποβαλλει.

----------


## nick190813

> Ευχαριστω nick190813 . Ναι το φανταζομαι οτι εχω αρρωστοφοβια διοτι με το παραμικρο πανικοβαλλομαι. Εχω τοσο αγχος τον τελευταιο 1,5 χρονο που εχω αποκτησει μυικους σπασμους (δεσμιδωσεις) σε ολο μου το σωμα. Ποσα μπορει να προκαλεσει το αγχος τελικα.. Και παλια δεν ημουν καθολου ετσι.. μου φαινοταν αστειο να χει καποιος τοσο αγχος και να μη μπορει να το αποβαλλει.


Ναι αυτο απλα σταματα να δινεις σημασια τοσο σε οτιδηποτε.Μυικους σπασμους εχω και εγω.δεν ηξερα οτι προκαλουνται απο το αγχος.
Και ομως σε ολους τυχαινει μια στιγμη της ζωης τους να γεμισουν αγχος.παρα πολλα προκαλει το αγχος.
Πριν απο 1,5 χρονο δλδ τα επαθες ολα αυτα?

----------


## aliki21

Γενικα ναι ειναι χαρακτηριστικη ψυχοσωματικη εκδηλωση αγχους, οι μυικες συσπασεις. Πριν 1,5 χρονο ξεκινησε η αρρωστοφοβια και το αγχος. Οι μυικες συσπασεις δλδ, διαταραχες στο εντερο κλπ. Τα βαθουλωματα στο στηθος τον τελευταιο μηνα τα χω παρατηρησει διοτι επειδη εχουμε βεβαρημενο ιστορικο καρκινου μαστου, ελεγχομαι γνκ.

----------


## nick190813

> Γενικα ναι ειναι χαρακτηριστικη ψυχοσωματικη εκδηλωση αγχους, οι μυικες συσπασεις. Πριν 1,5 χρονο ξεκινησε η αρρωστοφοβια και το αγχος. Οι μυικες συσπασεις δλδ, διαταραχες στο εντερο κλπ. Τα βαθουλωματα στο στηθος τον τελευταιο μηνα τα χω παρατηρησει διοτι επειδη εχουμε βεβαρημενο ιστορικο καρκινου μαστου, ελεγχομαι γνκ.


Σε ψυχολογο/ιατρο εχεις πάει?θα σ βοηθησει και αμα δεν εχεις λεφτα και εισαι σ πολη μπορεις να πας σε ενα κεντρο ψυχικης υγειας τσαμπα.Για να σ περασει το αγχος και η αρρωστοφοβια.
Και ποτε για πληρη ελεγχο?Αν και δεν νομιζω να ειναι τίποτα ,και απλα να αγχωνεσαι τσαμπα

----------


## aliki21

Δεν εχω παει ποτε. Πηγα μονο σε εναν ομοιοπαθητικο/φυσιατρο στον οποιο μιλησα λιγο γι αυτα τα θεματα.. Γενικα ναι δεν εχω χρηματα για ψυχολογο. Γνωριζεις καποιο κεντρο ψυχικης υγειας στην Αθηνα; Για γυναικολογικο/μαστολογικο ελεγχο καθε εξαμηνο παω.. και αιματος καθε χρονο.. μου βρηκαν και εναν δεικτη φλεγμονης λιγο ανεβασμενο.. και πρησμενους λεμφαδενες στον λαιμο, αλλα υποθεσαμε οτι ηταν απο καποια ιωση που ειχα περασει.. τι να πω.. Τωρα εχουν ξεπρηστει ευτυχως

----------


## nick190813

> Δεν εχω παει ποτε. Πηγα μονο σε εναν ομοιοπαθητικο/φυσιατρο στον οποιο μιλησα λιγο γι αυτα τα θεματα.. Γενικα ναι δεν εχω χρηματα για ψυχολογο. Γνωριζεις καποιο κεντρο ψυχικης υγειας στην Αθηνα; Για γυναικολογικο/μαστολογικο ελεγχο καθε εξαμηνο παω.. και αιματος καθε χρονο.. μου βρηκαν και εναν δεικτη φλεγμονης λιγο ανεβασμενο.. και πρησμενους λεμφαδενες στον λαιμο, αλλα υποθεσαμε οτι ηταν απο καποια ιωση που ειχα περασει.. τι να πω.. Τωρα εχουν ξεπρηστει ευτυχως


γνωριζω στην αθηνα ενα κεντρο στα εξαρχεια μ φενεται ,επιδη δεν το θυμαμαι ,μπεκα στο ιντερνετ και γραψε κεντρα ψυχικης υγειας και παρε τηλ και ρωτα αν ειναι τσαμπα και ποτε μπορεις να κλεισεις ραντεβου..Θα σ δεχτουνε ισως και μετα απο καιρο ,αλλα να πας ,θα σ βοηθησει πολύ,αμα μάθω καποιο συγκεκριμενο θα σ πω.
Αφου εχουν ξεπρηστει οι λεμφαδενες εισαι καλα τότε μην αγχνεσαι τσαμπα,απο ιωση θα ηταν εχω παθει και εγω.

----------


## aliki21

οκ σ ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες. Θα ενημερωσω οταν κανω την εξεταση και στο στηθος την αλλη βδομαδα..

----------


## nick190813

> οκ σ ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες. Θα ενημερωσω οταν κανω την εξεταση και στο στηθος την αλλη βδομαδα..


οκ να εισαι καλα

----------


## nikos04

Γεια σου Αλίκη! Ελπίζω να είσαι καλά! Ως αρρωστοφοβικός λοιπόν και εγώ και με έντονα προβλήματα από το άγχος τον τελευταίο καιρό, επειδή ψάχνεις ένα forum όπου μπορείς να απευθυνθείς, θα σου πρότεινα το Iatronet. Αφού κάνεις εγγραφή μπορείς να απευθυνθείς σε μία ομάδα γιατρών για το πρόβλημά σου. Ωστόσο, μην βασίζεσαι μόνο εκεί! Πριν εγγραφώ στο forum αυτό είχα αποστείλει πολλές ερωτήσεις σε διάφορους γιατρούς πχ. νευρολόγους, ψυχιάτρους, ψυχολόγους, οφθαλμίατρους κλπ. Οι περισσότεροι μου απαντούσαν λέγοντας χαρακτηριστικά ότι "Το πρόβλημά μου χρήζει εξέτασης". Χαίρω πολύ! Άλλες φορές μάλιστα καθυστερούσαν να απαντήσουν, οπότε δεν έμεινα και πλήρως ικανοποιημένος. Ελπλιζω να σε βοήθησα έστω και λίγο. Εγώ πάντως είχα δυσαρεστηθεί από τις τυποποιημένες απαντήσεις που έστελναν. Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα έστω και λίγο. Καλά αποτελέσματα να έχεις λοιπόν!

----------


## nikos04

Επίσης στο Iatronet (και χωρίς εγγραφή) μπορείς να δεις τις ερωτήσεις που δημοσιεύουν σχετικά με τον προβληματισμό τους και άλλοι χρήστες. Πχ επιλέγεις την ειδικότητα του γυναικολόγου και εκεί υπάρχουν δημοσιευμένες (ανώνυμα φυσικά) οι ερωτήσεις άλλων χρηστών του Iatronet.

----------


## elis

Κούκλα γνωριστήκες με την ιδέα του θανάτου έτσι ήμουνα κι εγώ δεν ήμουνα καλά νόμιζα θα πεθάνω και από τότε έχω μια κατάθλιψη άλλο πράγμα διαρκώς ευχαριστώ και είμαι ευγνώμων γι αυτά που έχω ζήσει μέχρι τώρα και ότι ζήσω από εδώ και πέρα το θεωρώ επιπλέον εκτός αν ερωτευτώ πάλι αλλά αυτή η εμπειρία με σημάδεψε

----------


## aliki21

Καλησπερα! Σ ευχαριστω πολυ! Η αληθεια ειναι πως και εγω εχω απευθυνθεί σ αυτο το site για ερωτήσεις και έπαιρνα και εγω αυτες τις τυποποιημενες απαντησεις. Γενικα εχω απογοητευτεί πολυ απο γιατρούς. Εχω συναντησει πολλους ασχετους..

----------


## aliki21

Γεια σου και σενα elis! Η αληθεια ειναι οτι με τρομαζει πολυ και μενα.. Παλια δεν ημουν ετσι. Ημουν πιο δυνατη και συνειδητοποιημενη. Ειχες παθει και συ καποιο σοκ οταν ξεκινησες να το νιώθεις αυτο;

----------


## anxious4ever

να σε ρωτησω κατι?
αν εχεις αγχος κ το σκεφτεσαι συνεχεια...κ αν εχεις οντως κατι κακο..θα περασει?η θα επιδεινωθει πιστευεις?
κανε υπομονη να κανεις τον υπερηχο..το οτι το στηθος εχει βαθουλωματα δεν σημαινει οτι εχεις καρκινο..υπαρχουν κ καλοηθειες ξερεις..οπως κ βαθουλωματα που προκαλουνται απο ιναδενωματα που εχουμε στο στηθος μας κ ειναι 100% καλοηθειες..
εχω κ γω 2 τετοια κ δεν ειναι τιποτα ειπε ο γιατρος..ιναδενωματα τα οποια μενουν κ δεν ενοχλουν κ αν μεγαλωσουν απλα τα βγαζουν..δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι καρκινος ..κ ουτε εχω καρκινο.
θα σου προτεινα να κανεις κατι για το στρες..καθημερινη γιογκα απο youtube..ή να απευθυνθεις σε εναν ψυχιατρο καθως η υποχονδριαση ειναι πιο υπουλη απο τον καρκινο.
οταν κανεις τον υπερηχο κ σου πουν οτι ολα οκ..θα ησυχασεις απο αυτο κ μετα θα βρεις κατι αλλο κ παει λεγοντας..εχεις μπει σε φαυλο κυκλο.
οποτε καλο θα ειναι να κανεις μια θεραπεια για την υποχονδριαση..η οποια ειναι σωματομορφη διαταραχη , να ηρεμησεις κ να τα δεις πιο πραγματικα τα πραγματα..
απο το να τρεχεις σε διαφορους γιατρους πρωτα κανε αυτο, ωστε να εισαι ηρεμη να τα βλεπεις τα πραγματα οπως ειναι.

----------


## aliki21

> να σε ρωτησω κατι?
> αν εχεις αγχος κ το σκεφτεσαι συνεχεια...κ αν εχεις οντως κατι κακο..θα περασει?η θα επιδεινωθει πιστευεις?
> κανε υπομονη να κανεις τον υπερηχο..το οτι το στηθος εχει βαθουλωματα δεν σημαινει οτι εχεις καρκινο..υπαρχουν κ καλοηθειες ξερεις..οπως κ βαθουλωματα που προκαλουνται απο ιναδενωματα που εχουμε στο στηθος μας κ ειναι 100% καλοηθειες..
> εχω κ γω 2 τετοια κ δεν ειναι τιποτα ειπε ο γιατρος..ιναδενωματα τα οποια μενουν κ δεν ενοχλουν κ αν μεγαλωσουν απλα τα βγαζουν..δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι καρκινος ..κ ουτε εχω καρκινο.
> θα σου προτεινα να κανεις κατι για το στρες..καθημερινη γιογκα απο youtube..ή να απευθυνθεις σε εναν ψυχιατρο καθως η υποχονδριαση ειναι πιο υπουλη απο τον καρκινο.
> οταν κανεις τον υπερηχο κ σου πουν οτι ολα οκ..θα ησυχασεις απο αυτο κ μετα θα βρεις κατι αλλο κ παει λεγοντας..εχεις μπει σε φαυλο κυκλο.
> οποτε καλο θα ειναι να κανεις μια θεραπεια για την υποχονδριαση..η οποια ειναι σωματομορφη διαταραχη , να ηρεμησεις κ να τα δεις πιο πραγματικα τα πραγματα..
> απο το να τρεχεις σε διαφορους γιατρους πρωτα κανε αυτο, ωστε να εισαι ηρεμη να τα βλεπεις τα πραγματα οπως ειναι.


Καλησπέρα. Ναι θεωρώ οτι αν εχω κατι θα γινει χειροτερο το αγχος, λογω στεναχωριας.. Εχεις δικιο πως πρεπει να το μειωσω αν οχι εξαφανισω.. Η αληθεια ειναι πως οταν εχω πραγματα να κανω ή οταν δουλευω δεν εχω τετοια αγχη. Τωρα που ειμαι ανεργη παλι με πιασαν οι ανασφαλειες.. Εχουμε δωρεαν yoga στο δημο και πηγαινα παλιοτερα.. Πρεπει να ξαναπαω.. Οσο για τα βαθουλωματα.. Οσο και αν εψαξα στο ιντερνετ δε βρηκα να λεει πουθενα οτι μπορει να προκαλουνται απο ινοαδενωματα, διοτι ειναι "ευκινητα".. Εχω και γω ινοαδενωμα και κυστεις σ εκεινο το μαστο καθως και εκτασια πορων. Βρηκα μονο κατι σπανιες περιπτωσεις που τελικα ηταν κατι καλοηθες ασχετο. Οτι και αν ερθει θα το αντιμετωπισω, το μονο που θα θελα ειναι αυτο που εχω να μην επηρεασει την ικανοτητα να κανω παιδια μια μερα. Φανταζομαι ποσο υπερβολικη σας ακουγομαι.. Εχω τη λογικη να το καταλαβω. Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για το ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## anxious4ever

κοριτσι μου γλεντα τη ζωη σου..κ το αν αθ κανεις παιδια ή οχι..χρειαζονται παρα πολλα πραγματα..κ οι καταλληλες συνθηκες..
κ κατι κακο να ειναι ..που ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ δεν το πιστευω ..τι σχεση εχει αυτο με τα παιδια??
ξερεις ποσες γυναικες εχουν κατι κακο κ εκαναν παιδια?
ελλειψη ενημερωσης εχεις.βρες εναν καλο μαστολογο να σε ενημερωσει κ να σε πληροφορησει σχετικα.
κ προσοχη.!! ο.τι βλεπεις δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι καρκινος.
επιπλεον ελκουμε ο.τι φοβομαστε..
παρε το βιβλιο του πλατωνος δρακουλη "στοιχεια βιονομιας"
ειανι θεραπεια! θα αρχισεις να σκεφτεσαι πολυ θετικα κ θα αλλαξει τον τροπο με τον οποιο αντιμετωπιζεις τα πραγματα γενικως.
θα αγγιξεις το ζεν.
για μενα ειναι ψυχοθεραπεια.ειναι φτηνουλι κ μπορεις να το παραγγειλεις σε κοντινο βιβλιοπωλειο να σου το φερουν.

----------


## aliki21

Παω αμεσως να το παρω! Σοβαρα.. Σ ευχαριστω πολυ! Παρεπιπτοντως μαστολογος γιοκ στον εοπυυ.. Χαχ.. Λεω να βάλω μια ασφαλεια της Eurobank που ειναι 100ευρω το χρονο μονο..

----------


## aliki21

Κανω ενα update, λεγοντας οτι εκανα σημερα υπερηχο και δε μου βρηκαν κατι αλλο. Ευτυχως που ειχα κλεισει σε καλο διαγνωστικο και ας περιμενα.. Τελικα τα βαθουλωματα ειναι ανησυχητικα μονο οταν εμφανιζονται χωρις να πιεζεις τον μαστο. Πηρα και το βιβλιο που μου προτεινατε και ηδη εχει αρχισει να με βοηθαει.. Ειναι τοσο σωστα ολα αυτα που αναφερονται μεσα.. Τωρα θα ψαξω και για κεντρο ψυχικης υγειας. Πρεπει να προλαβω να το αποβαλλω αυτο απο μεσα μου με τη νοσοφοβια πριν "ξαναχτυπησει"..

----------


## nick190813

> Κανω ενα update, λεγοντας οτι εκανα σημερα υπερηχο και δε μου βρηκαν κατι αλλο. Ευτυχως που ειχα κλεισει σε καλο διαγνωστικο και ας περιμενα.. Τελικα τα βαθουλωματα ειναι ανησυχητικα μονο οταν εμφανιζονται χωρις να πιεζεις τον μαστο. Πηρα και το βιβλιο που μου προτεινατε και ηδη εχει αρχισει να με βοηθαει.. Ειναι τοσο σωστα ολα αυτα που αναφερονται μεσα.. Τωρα θα ψαξω και για κεντρο ψυχικης υγειας. Πρεπει να προλαβω να το αποβαλλω αυτο απο μεσα μου με τη νοσοφοβια πριν "ξαναχτυπησει"..


To καλυτερο ,γτ η νοσοφοβια ειναι ασχημο πραγμα εισαι μονιμως στην τσιτα.
Σ ευχομαι να τ ξεπερασεις ,που θα το ξεπερασεις μην ανυσηχεις

----------


## nikos04

Αλίκη περίμενα να ακούσω νέα σου! Χαίρομαι πάρα πολύ που τελικά δεν έχεις τίποτα! Σου εύχομαι να το ξεπεράσεις όσο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερα. Εγώ είμαι μόλις 18 χρονών (σε 3 μέρες δίνω Πανελλήνιες) και έπεσα θύμα των σκέψεων και ανησυχιών μου. Ελπλιζω τελειώνοντας η περίοδος των εξετάσεων να καταφέρω να αποβάλλω και τα δικά μου κατάλοιπα του άγχους. Και πάλι μπράβο και χάρηκα πάρα πολύ!

----------


## anxious4ever

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!
το πηρες το βιβλιο??ειδες τι καλο που ειναι?στην ουσια σου λεει οτι, ο.τι το μυαλο εχει την δυναμη να ελκυει ο.τι σεκφτομαστε..οποτε προσεχε παντα να σκεφτεσαι θετικα.
η ελκτικη δυναμη του νου....
υ.γ. καλα τα βαθουλωματα υπηραν επειδη πιεζες εσυ το στηθος???? οποιοδηποτε μερος σωματος πιεσεις θα κανει βαθουλωματα..μην ξανασχοληθεις με το σωμα σου..
αφησε το να ηρεμησει.διαβασε το βιβλιο κ ασχολεισου με αλλα πραματα.

----------


## aliki21

> To καλυτερο ,γτ η νοσοφοβια ειναι ασχημο πραγμα εισαι μονιμως στην τσιτα.
> Σ ευχομαι να τ ξεπερασεις ,που θα το ξεπερασεις μην ανυσηχεις


Σ'ευχαριστω. Βρηκα ενα κεντρο υγειας κοντα εκει που μενω αλλα δε το σηκωνουν προς το παρον.

----------


## nick190813

> Σ'ευχαριστω. Βρηκα ενα κεντρο υγειας κοντα εκει που μενω αλλα δε το σηκωνουν προς το παρον.


ξαναπαρε ,μπορει να δουλευει μονο πρωινα ψαχτο

----------


## aliki21

> Αλίκη περίμενα να ακούσω νέα σου! Χαίρομαι πάρα πολύ που τελικά δεν έχεις τίποτα! Σου εύχομαι να το ξεπεράσεις όσο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερα. Εγώ είμαι μόλις 18 χρονών (σε 3 μέρες δίνω Πανελλήνιες) και έπεσα θύμα των σκέψεων και ανησυχιών μου. Ελπλιζω τελειώνοντας η περίοδος των εξετάσεων να καταφέρω να αποβάλλω και τα δικά μου κατάλοιπα του άγχους. Και πάλι μπράβο και χάρηκα πάρα πολύ!


Σ' ευχαριστω πολυ Νικο! Καλη επιτυχια να εχεις! Το θεμα με τις πανελληνιες ειναι οτι ο καθενας μας ξερει τις δυνατοτητες του λιγο πριν τις εξετασεις. Το αγχος σου εχει να κανει με αυτες; Και εγω εχω εξεταστικη σε λιγο καιρο και τωωρα θ ανοιξω βιβλιο.. τελευταια στιγμη!

----------


## aliki21

> ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!
> το πηρες το βιβλιο??ειδες τι καλο που ειναι?στην ουσια σου λεει οτι, ο.τι το μυαλο εχει την δυναμη να ελκυει ο.τι σεκφτομαστε..οποτε προσεχε παντα να σκεφτεσαι θετικα.
> η ελκτικη δυναμη του νου....
> υ.γ. καλα τα βαθουλωματα υπηραν επειδη πιεζες εσυ το στηθος???? οποιοδηποτε μερος σωματος πιεσεις θα κανει βαθουλωματα..μην ξανασχοληθεις με το σωμα σου..
> αφησε το να ηρεμησει.διαβασε το βιβλιο κ ασχολεισου με αλλα πραματα.


Ναι ακριβως.. Στην αρχη μου εκανε λιγο Λιακοπουλος η φαση με το βιβλιο, αλλα το ξεπερασα χε.. λεει ωραια πραγματα. 
Μου ειπε ο γιατρος βεβαια να κανω γονιδιακο ελεγχο για καρκινο του μαστου επειδη εχω ιστορικο με νεα ατομα στην οικογενεια μου που το ειχαν παθει. Θα κανω αν ειναι στα 30 μου γιατι εχει και υψηλο κοστος. Αλλα ναι, πρεπει να ηρεμισω με το σωμα μου. Ειμαι και ευπαθης γενικα, οποτε προσεχω περισσοτερο σε αρκετα πραγματα.

----------


## nikos04

Αλική, δεν θα έλεγα ότι με αγχώνουν οι Πανελλήνιες. Η ιστορία μου εμένα ξεκινάει από το Φεβρουάριο που έκανα μία μικροεπέμβαση και λόγω της αντιβίωσης (μου προκαλούσε ταχυκαρδίες) άρχισα να αγχώνομαι ξαφνικά για διάφορα προβλήματα. Αρχικά με την καρδιά μου, στη συνέχεια αισθανόμουν καθημερινώς αστάθειες όποτε απευθύνθηκα στο Iatronet.. καμία άκρη όπως καταλαβαίνεις! Ευτυχώς βρήκα αυτό το forum και βγάζω ότι έχω από μέσα μου.

----------


## aliki21

Νοιωθω οτι σε καταλαβαινω.. βοηθαει σιγουρα το να μιλας με κοσμο για τα προβληματα που μπορει ν αντιμετωπιζεις.. Αυτο με τις ασταθειες το ενοιωθα και εγω οταν ειχε ξεκινησει το πολυ μεγαλο αγχος μου περσι. Ενοιωθα και ζαλαδες κλπ. Εισαι πολυ μικρος για ν αγχωνεσαι τοσο. Εγω εστελνα στο HealthTap που ειναι Αμερικανικο για ιατρικες ερωτησεις.

----------

